# is it bad to have 2 male bettas in 40 gal tank?



## faraiza9 (Apr 19, 2013)

The title is my question


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very. Keeping two males together, unless it is literally a pond (even then it could be bad) is always a bad idea. 99.9% of the time one will end up dead and the other seriously injured... Or dead. Even if they appear peaceful it could change at any second.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

If you mean placing them in the tank with no divider then yes. It will result in both fish fighting until one of them is dead.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Ditto. You'll wind up with at leas 1 dead fish. A lot of the time they fight so hard that you get 1 dead and then the "winner" dies a day or two later from injuries and stress.


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope you reconsider your decision.


----------

